# Speed controller



## MASTERFRITH (Aug 14, 2008)

I have got a viper speed controller that i want to fit in my model boat and it say i must fit 2 (O.1uF) capacitors to my motor,the motor i have got is a torpedo 500 which as got 2 (104z fj ) and 1(22.4z capactors already fitted so do i take these off and fit the right ones ?


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

You might want to ask the guys over here.
http://www.modelboatmayhem.co.uk/forum/index.php#22


----------



## k1w1bob (Jun 13, 2009)

Hi What you have fitted will work fine its the right part

bob


----------



## MASTERFRITH (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks Bob.


----------

